

Ask HN: What is the purpose of http://www.apple.com/library/test/success.html? - goobers

If I block www.apple.com then I am prevented from accessing my home LAN?<p>Try this at home.<p>Reroute www.apple.com to a httpd on a RFC1916 address.<p>Make sure your iPhone resolves www.apple.com to the RFC1916 address where your httpd is listening.<p>Disable WiFi on your iPhone.  Then enable it.<p>I was presented with a Log On HTML page as if I was a guest or at a public hostpot.<p>I was not be able to stay connected.<p>When I created the requisite &#x2F;library&#x2F;test&#x2F;success.html page in the httpd&#x27;s root folder, I was successful.<p>Why does the iPhone need to access www.apple.com in order to fucntion on a home LAN, that may or may not be connected to the Internet?
======
tlb
Answered:
[https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4353219?start=0&tstart=...](https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4353219?start=0&tstart=0)

